# 211k 80 gig hard drive time capacity



## sagetek (Mar 8, 2010)

Now that I have the DVR function working, I'm wondering what kind of recording time I would get from just an 80 Gig hard drive in both standard and HD? I don't intend to record very many movies,etc., and have them saved. It is more for stopping while out of the room, and getting a "head start" on regular programs to skip commercials, then erase them after watching, and an occasionally movie, as I don't have any premium channels beyond the 250 package.
Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall, my did show 14hrs in HD and 120 hrs in SD. (could be little off - typed by memory)


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

SD is likely to give you about 70-75 hours. HD is probably about 15 hours. IMO, that's too small a drive to bother with. 1TB drives are $100.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Good rule of thumb, and running on the high side, plan about 1 GB per hour SD and 7 GB/hour for HD. MPEG-4's smaller than that, but better to have too much capacity than too little.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> SD is likely to give you about 70-75 hours. HD is probably about 15 hours. IMO, that's too small a drive to bother with. 1TB drives are $100.


I concur. 80 gigs isn't worth the effort.. I just today bought a Western Digital "My Book Essential" 1 terabyte (1000 gigs) drive for $109, tax included.

I also think 1 TB is the max you can go with the 211 (and 722). I have hard drives on all three of my receivers (two 211k and 1 722) - it's definitely the way to go. Storing your recordings on your DVR puts them at risk of being lost/destroyed when (not if) the DVR eventually bites the dust. Of course your external drive can go bad too, but I'd sooner trust a Western Digital external storage drive than whatever's inside the DVR.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Think again  or read here: EHD is 1.5 TB limit, DVR converted is 1 TB.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Think again  or read here: EHD is 1.5 TB limit, DVR converted is 1 TB.


I tried to attach a 1.5 TB EHD to my 211 and it would not accept.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, if you not aware - EHD is a feature of 612/622/722/722k/922. 
Conversion of 411/211/211k to DVR is different one. 
So, the two different sizes posted above.


----------

